# Die Arbeit der Mods :)



## Exeliron (26. April 2009)

soooo,

ich will einfach mal zu einer spontanen umfrage aufrufen und wie das thema schon lautet: was denkt ihr eigentlich über diese gottheiten die immer die pösen threads aufhalten und das geld dann den armen und waisen geben? och ne das war was anderes...

also stimmt ab, ganz ehrliche antworten bitte, ich denke die mods würden auch ganz gern mal wissen was ihre schäfchen die sie so hüten über sie eigentlich denken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich bin auch schon sehr gespannt, falls antwortmöglichkeiten fehlen, was ich nicht hoffe, dann sagt es bitte gleich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und falls ihr noch ein bisschen mehr über die mods zu plaudern habt (was hoffentlich nicht in ein mod-geflame ausartet Oo) dann schreibt es doch einfach, ich sitz mich jetzt mal auf meine 4 buchstaben und sehe mir an wie sich die umfrage so entwickelt =)


fröhliches abstimmen,

exe


----------



## Night falls (26. April 2009)

1) Viel zu hart, das sind wahre Bestien!

2) Die schlafen doch alle neben ihrem PC, ich würd denen gern nen Wecker schenken

3) Nönö, niemals, bin ich lebensmüde mir den Stress anzutun Oo


----------



## Kronas (26. April 2009)

1) Ich würds gern machen aber auf ganzer Linie versagen denke ich ^^

2) Die schlafen doch alle neben ihrem PC, ich würd denen gern nen Wecker schenken

3) Nönö, niemals, bin ich lebensmüde mir den Stress anzutun Oo


----------



## Darussios (26. April 2009)

b
a
d

So die von mir gewählten Optionen.

Sie wissen, wann sie schließen sollen/müssen.
Sie sind, im Vergleich zu anderen Foren, schnell.
Ich hätte keine Lust drauf aber zutraun würd ichs mir.
Da es aber keine andere Option außer d beim letzten gibt, die strikt sagt, das mach ich net, nehm ich diese.

Mfg


----------



## Exeliron (26. April 2009)

@ Darussios: bin deinen vorschlägen nachgekommen und habe sie hinzugefügt. vielen dank für die vorschläge zu den vorschlägen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg, exe


----------



## The Future (26. April 2009)

Ich find die geschwindigkeit noch ganz ok und die mods gehen in der regel auch bis manchmal ein paar ausnahmen.

wo ich denke warum dürfen mods flamen und beleidigen?


----------



## Exeliron (26. April 2009)

The schrieb:


> wo ich denke warum dürfenb mods flamen und beleidigen?



tun sie das etwa? Oo hätte noch nie einen mod gesehen der ein mitglied beleidigt...


mfg, exe


----------



## The Future (26. April 2009)

Exeliron schrieb:


> tun sie das etwa? Oo hätte noch nie einen mod gesehen der ein mitglied beleidigt...
> 
> 
> mfg, exe


naja ich will ja keine namen nennen ausser [entfernt] und sone dinger.

oder der mist mit irgend einem supper ... keine ahnung wie der mehr hieß waren aber 2 mods die damit nen Threat geflamt haben.

[entfernt] war auch von nem mod bin mir da ziemlich sicher.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (26. April 2009)

die sind doch eh unterbezahlt.. genau wie die GMs die bei blizzard in Paris im keller hocken


----------



## The Future (26. April 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> die sind doch eh unterbezahlt.. genau wie die GMs die bei blizzard in Paris im keller hocken


glaubst du etwa die kriegen geld?


----------



## Exeliron (26. April 2009)

kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen dass mods sowas gesagt haben sollen...solang ich keine beweise seh will ich einfach nicht das schöne bild des mods vor meinem geistigem auge zerstören >.<

btw wäre auch ganz nice wenn mal ein mod was zu dem thema hier sagen könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfg, exe


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (26. April 2009)

The schrieb:


> naja ich will ja keine namen nennen ausser [entfernt] und sone dinger.
> 
> oder der mist mit irgend einem supper ... keine ahnung wie der mehr hieß waren aber 2 mods die damit nen Threat geflamt haben.
> [entfernt] war auch von nem mod bin mir da ziemlich sicher.



wie war das? es saugt und bläst der heinzelmann, wo Mutti sonst nur saugen kann!

Edit bevor jemand der loriot nicht kennt etwas anzügliches vermutet : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bHKW0ybNhUQ


----------



## Dagonzo (26. April 2009)

Zu 1.

*Es könnte etwas schärfer sein...*

Manche hätten des öfteren mal eine Verwarnung verdient oder gar eine Forumsperre. Gut ok, was so im Hintergrund läuft kann ich natürlich nicht sagen. Aber es sind meist immer wieder die selben die ihren geistigen Dünnschiss ablassen.

Zu 2.

*So Durchschnittsmäßig halt...*

Ist nicht ganz so einfach zu beantworten. Manchmal hängt es auch davon ab wie schnell die User des Forums den Melde-Button klicken. Viele schreiben gerne nur irgend ein Gedöhns rein, anstatt sich auf das wichtige zu konzentrieren. 
Die Mods sind schon schnell, aber nicht immer zu jeder Zeit da. Da sie das alles nur freiwillig und unentgeltlich machen aber auch verständlich.

Zu 3.

keine Angabe

Edit:


Exeliron schrieb:


> tun sie das etwa? Oo hätte noch nie einen mod gesehen der ein mitglied beleidigt...
> 
> 
> mfg, exe


Doch das gab es hier schon, leider.


----------



## Exeliron (26. April 2009)

wtf Oo *die augen reib* so nen reim hab ich schon lang nimmer gehört, der klingt ja widerlich @ Zoid-Dunkelziffer ^^


mfg, exe


----------



## Lillyan (26. April 2009)

Ihr dürft so Sachen gerne mit Verweis auf das Original zitieren, allerdings habe ich sowas noch nicht gelesen und solang es nicht belegt ist werde ich die "Zitate" entfernen.


----------



## Exeliron (26. April 2009)

ahh ein mod, es lebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hoff die abstimmung is ok und ich tret euch nicht auf den schlips :-P


mfg, exe


----------



## The Future (26. April 2009)

GLITZERKITTYYYYYYYYYY *kreisch* 

von Lillyan ich denke es ergibt in keinster weisse einen wirklichen sinn.

und ja ich habe gerade langeweile und spioniere die mods aus^^.


----------



## Lillyan (26. April 2009)

Das war im Nachtschwärmer und es hatte sehr wohl einen Sinn. Dinge vielleicht nicht ganz aus dem Zusammenhang reißen (und beleidigend war das sicherlich nicht). Mods sind eigentlich nur normale User, also dürfen sie sich ruhig auch mal einen Scherz erlauben, der nicht gegen die Netiquette/die Forenregeln verstößt.

Außerdem sagte ich "mit Verweis auf die Quelle". Zitate bitte nur noch mit Link posten, damit wir sie nachvollziehen können.


----------



## Exeliron (26. April 2009)

durch die verschiebung des themas verliert die umfrage deutlich an interesse...in die kategorie verirrt sich seltener mal einer denke ich, schade, hätte gern über 100 stimmen zusamengebracht <.<

exe


----------



## Lillyan (26. April 2009)

Es gehört aber nun mal nicht ins WoW-Forum, weil es nichts mit WoW zu tun hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (26. April 2009)

an alle die beim 3 das erste angekreutzt haben. Passt auf ihr muesst auch bei schoenem wetter vorm rechner sitzen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dan seid ihr keine normale menschen mehr.


----------



## Exeliron (26. April 2009)

ok das is ein argument...is mir erst später aufgefallen, wäre aber von vorteil gewesen, da es dort mehr leute sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



exe


----------



## Pente (26. April 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> an alle die beim 3 das erste angekreutzt haben. Passt auf ihr muesst auch bei schoenem wetter vorm rechner sitzen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Oh ... ach, so ist das also  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das hätte man uns mal vorher sagen müssen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (26. April 2009)

2
4
3
so sind meine antworten^^


----------



## Crash_hunter (27. April 2009)

algemein kann man gegen euch nichts sagen liebe Mods, aber (hihi) bei einigen Threadlöschungen/schließungen fass ich mir an die Birne und frage mich: Warum der Thread und warum ist der dödel-ich heule rum-whine-wayne-flame-thread noch offen? Es wäre auch eine Wohltat wenigstens ein kleinen Kommentar zu hinterlassen, der die Schließung rechtfertigt. Manchmal ist mir das nicht ganz klar. Außerdem, wenn man schon dabei ist:
Bitte seit etwas strenger gegenüber flamern!

Aber sonst machter das super! #


Grüße der Crash_Hunter


----------



## ZAM (27. April 2009)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> Es wäre auch eine Wohltat wenigstens ein kleinen Kommentar zu hinterlassen, der die Schließung rechtfertigt.



Das klingt so, als würden niemals Kommentare bei Schließungen hinterlassen, was schlichtweg eine absolut falsche Behauptung ist.


----------



## ZAM (27. April 2009)

Frage: Worauf genau zielt diese Umfrage ab? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Einen Umbruch? Veränderungen? Das ist keine Demokratie. :-)

 Generell gilt bzw. ist fakt: Moderatoren sind *keine* Angestellten des Verlags und/oder von buffed.de. Bei Moderatoren handelt es sich um von uns ausgewählte, freiwillige User die unser Vertrauen geniesen und uns bei der Forenverwaltung unterstützen (Ausnahme ist Pente). Mit dem Rang als Moderator verlieren sie nicht automatisch das Privileg auch weiterhin User zu sein und sich normal am Forenverlauf beteiligen zu dürfen - wer was anderes glaubt und fordert und damit nicht klar kommt - da (Abmelden) ist die Tür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Für die Größe der Community + die vielen einzelnen Bereiche und Anzahl neuer Beiträge am Tag sind die Moderatoren verdammt schnell, haben noch relativ starke Nerven (*g*) und machen Ihre Sache sehr gut. Wer was anderes glaubt oder behauptet, dem würde ich eine Woche den Posten gern mal anbieten, um sich selbst davon zu überzeugen, dass es trotz freiwilliger Basis ein haufen Arbeit ist und nicht immer leicht. Das kann ich aber wegen den erweiterten Rechten aber nicht machen. ;-)


----------



## Exeliron (27. April 2009)

worauf die umfrage abzielt? =) ich war neugierig, da man immer wieder mitbekommt dass manche leute offensichtlich darauf aus sind mit den mods auf kriegsfuß zu stehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich habe es auch gemacht damit ihr mods mal eine kleine vorstellung davon bekommt was die anderen mitglieder so über euch denken (oder eben nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

ich hätte mir ein bisschen mehr resonanz erhofft aber auch der jetzige stand sagt schon bissel was aus und auch so mancher beitrag hat mich zum schmunzeln gebracht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich persönlich finde euch mods ziemlich gut, aber selbst mal die mod-keule schwingen würd ich nicht wollen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





aber ich glaube einen rekord habe ich schon zu verzeichnen: so viele mods haben selten etwas zu einem thema geschrieben (ganze 3, klingt wenig, is aber für mich ein riesenerfolg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )


mfg, exe


PS: vllt werd ich jetzt mal öfters die umfrage-runde eröffnen, wenn auch nicht mehr so schnell über mods auf buffed.de 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (27. April 2009)

Exeliron schrieb:


> [..] ihr mods [..]



Ich bin kein Mod 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (27. April 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das ist keine Demokratie. :-)





ZAM schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Mod
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du zerstörst gerade mein Weltbild. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich dachte als Oberhaupt in der Zamokratur wärst Du so eine Art Papa Schlumpf der Mods.
Quasi die Forendreifaltigkeit Admin/Mod/User.


----------



## Klunker (27. April 2009)

Finde die Mods auf Buffed machen einen guten Job. Sie wissen wann sie etwas schließen müssen, und sind dabei auch noch recht schnell =) Und seitdem T. kein mod mehr ist, ist es noch besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 tut mir Leid, ist nur mein persönliches empfinden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahramanyu (27. April 2009)

Bis auf die Tatsache, dass sich einige User nicht mehr darüber aufregen müssen, dass ihnen ihr fehlerhaftes Verhalten auf eine sehr direkte Art und Weise vor Augen geführt werden, hat sich seit Tikumes Austritts nichts verändert.


----------



## ZAM (28. April 2009)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Bis auf die Tatsache, dass sich einige User nicht mehr darüber aufregen müssen, dass ihnen ihr fehlerhaftes Verhalten auf eine sehr direkte Art und Weise vor Augen geführt werden, hat sich seit Tikumes Austritts nichts verändert.



Hachja ... *g*


----------



## Dracun (28. April 2009)

war manchmal sehr lustig...obwohl wenn tikume postet tut er das ja immer noch und da kommen erinnerungen hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *schwelg*


----------



## Minastirit (28. April 2009)

viele mods (dazu meine lieblinge lillyan(nicht schlagen wenn ich den namen immer noch falsch schreib) den netten charcha , und den herr noxiel ) machen ihre arbeit sehr gut.
dafür das es nunmal ihre freizeit ist und sie nichts dafür bekommen sowiso

blizzard bezahlt die typen und sie tun einiges weniger !

zum tempo melden dann gehts schneller man kann nicht erwarten das nur weil vollhonk a) auf melden klickt sofort der mod springen muss .. dank dem antideppen fishing filter sollten sogar noch weniger auf links reinfallen .. wenn doch najo mehr helfen geht nicht

zum letzten ja ich denke ich könnte es auch aber wollen ist etwas anderes .. ich habe lieber freizeit als zeugs zu schliessen das irgendwer schreibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



darum habe ich auch so eine achtung vor den mods wenn man sich vorstellt du musst es tun reagiert man schnell anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (28. April 2009)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Bis auf die Tatsache, dass sich einige User nicht mehr darüber aufregen müssen, dass ihnen ihr fehlerhaftes Verhalten auf eine sehr direkte Art und Weise vor Augen geführt werden, hat sich seit Tikumes Austritts nichts verändert.



fand tikume eigentlich cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


direkt ernst und hat oft nen spruch liegen lassen den ich einfach nur geil fand :< 
finde jemand der sagt :" du bist ein depp" ist besser als wenn er sagt " ja dein verhalten musst du aber ändern wenn so geht es nicht weiter weil .."
erkennt man gut in der schule (wo jeder mal war) wenn du lehrer hast die 2teres sagen werden 99% genau gleich weitermachen weil wer hat vor sowas angst .. oder respekt


----------



## Redryujin (10. Mai 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Frage: Worauf genau zielt diese Umfrage ab?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Also,

Ich denke mal so eine Umfrage ist doch nicht schlecht, denn da sieht man mal was die ganzen Usern wirklich von Buffed halten. Ist der größte Teil der Buffed user Zufrieden weiß man man macht seine Arbeit gut. Ist der größte Teil unzufrieden weiß man das man seine Arbeit nicht gut macht.

so zum zweiten Absatz,

ich denke mal der größte Teil weiß ja was mods sind immerhin bin ich ja auch in anderen communitys moderator wo ich aber nicht weiter eingehen will. Die Arbeit als Mod ist nicht einfach kann ich euch schon sagen denn meist hat leider immer was zum meckern. Eines sollte man nicht vergessen Mods und Admins sind auch ganz normale Menschen wie jeder andere auch. Ich behandle sie auch so. Es sind keine Halbgötter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Eines versteh ich aber irgendwie nicht wieso willst du alle loswerden mit den Abmelde Button? Schick doch mal den Leuten eine PM da sehen die meisten auch "ah der redet mit mir ja ganz normal wie jeder andere" Meistens ist es halt der Neid.
Ich würde empfehlen ohne jetzt in die Arbeit von anderen einzumischen den Löschen Button zu geben statt Abmelde Button 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

so zum dritten Absatz,

das stimmt die Community ist sehr groß und man braucht starke nerven, ich im gegensatz switche noch von einer plattform in die nächste um da meine posts abzugeben ist auch anstrengend.
Du bietest sogar den Leuten an, lass sie mal eine Woche Mod seien damit sie sehen wie schwer dieser Job ist. Sogar nach dem Ergebnis zu beurteilen wollen viele mal Mod sein. Wegen den Erweiteren Rechte würde ich es dann aber nur einzeln machen damit es nicht zum missbraucht kommt. Ich denke mal die Rechte werden die gleichen sein wie in jeder anderen Comunity auch sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So das mal zu den Zitat

so meiner bewertung ich habe folgend bewertet
zu erstens Wie bewertest .... Antwort: Viel zu hart! das sind wahre bestien! Warum? Mods müssen nach Regeln arbeiten da gibts meistens keine Sonderwünsche. Ich lese zwar immer mal gerne Forums ohne was zu schreiben merke aber dann doch leider das sich die Moderatoren viel zu leicht auch provozieren lassen. Das giltet auch leider für die Admins. Das Anbieten des Abmelde Button ist keine Lösung :-).

zu zweitens Wie schnell sind.... Antwort: Durchschnittlich.  Grund Ich kann jetzt nicht behaupten das Moderatoren zu langsam oder zu schnell sind also genau richtig.

zu drittens Würdest du .... Antwort: Ich würde es mir zutrauen aber ich habe keine Lust 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Grund! Da ich ja auf mehren Communitys tätig bin könnte ich mich hier nicht auch noch festschreiben da es auch schon eine große community ist alleine. Daher keine lust für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So das war mal meine Aussage zu dem Thema

MFG Redryujin


----------



## Shrukan (14. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Das war im Nachtschwärmer und es hatte sehr wohl einen Sinn. Dinge vielleicht nicht ganz aus dem Zusammenhang reißen (und beleidigend war das sicherlich nicht). Mods sind eigentlich nur normale User, also dürfen sie sich ruhig auch mal einen Scherz erlauben, der nicht gegen die Netiquette/die Forenregeln verstößt.
> 
> Außerdem sagte ich "mit Verweis auf die Quelle". Zitate bitte nur noch mit Link posten, damit wir sie nachvollziehen können.



Da scheinen ja einige ganz streng mit dir zu sein, strenger als du es bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

